# Any Snow Geese On/Around Sand Lake/Oakes



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I've got some pretty good fields and roost ponds just to the north of Sand Lake and was wondering if there were still huntable numbers of birds down there, possibly some juvies?


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Neck Collar said:


> I've got some pretty good fields and roost ponds just to the north of Sand Lake and was wondering if there were still huntable numbers of birds down there, possibly some juvies?


not worth your time. Try Canada.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, although i hear from a few pretty reliable sources that juvies are starting to mass just south of Aberdeen, so i'm guessing their may be a few around, and that those few stupid juvies could be easy to decoy....

Anyway, i'm hunting up north of Valley City this weekend


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

If you already knew why did you ask? If you can't accept the information given to you on here without disputing it get in your vehicle and go find out for yourself.....that works the best. I was just sharing what I've seen.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Get the key! Get the key! :lol: Internet scouting= :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

its not worth your time, my cousin went out on saturday and only seen 60 geese out in a field, and that was around aberdeen, there is not big numbers anywhere around aberdeen.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

The birds are there you just have to find them. I know of at least 3 different groups of 2000+ birds in Sodak.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Bandman, and 95Huskers,

The only reason for starting this thread was to get a few different opinions, i know theres some birds there, and i know people can find them if they drive, i guess all i was looking for was some reassurance.

Everyone that uses this sight is using "internet scouting" in one way or another.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Neck Collar said:


> Everyone that uses this sight is using "internet scouting" in one way or another.


95% of the people that use this site religiously would tell you this is just a place to convene and reminisce about the outdoors (and not when & where to hunt the wildlife). If everyone could come to an agreement about #'s and locations it would be a different story.

I know when and where to do my hunting and that will never change. Everything I see on here to do w/ locations and bird #'s is all just hearsay to me and I don't soak in a word of it. Yea it's the truth a lot of the times but it's never going to dictate where and when I go out in the field.

It's your choice if you want to feed the cyberscouters b/c once you give up that spot, them aliens of the area in turn can and will easily make that their hunting grounds for many more years to come. 
That's my :2cents:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

bandman said:


> Neck Collar said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone that uses this sight is using "internet scouting" in one way or another.
> ...


not this again. If you want to help, PM him. If you don't want to help, the quit your whinin'. It's not like there hasn't be 30+ days of reports (aka internet scouting reports). Heck even ND and SD publish reports on geese during the migration.

Dang this gets old.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well then keep it in the migration reports then! I just like how its cool to state gps coords in the spring and then they think it's alright to do so in the fall and they end up getting tarred, feathered, and stoned for it!! 
Next time you wanna bark up my leg in such a manner, pm me!! Mentioning town names just isn't necessary and you're a fool if you think it is!!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just saying that I get tired of guys asking about area "x", then seeing 15 posts ripping him. That's all.

Solution = Ignore him.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good advice DD...

This one has ran it's course, we've got a few of these lately.


----------

